# Tesla’s Autopilot isn’t as good as a human driver



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.businessinsider.com/tes...change-feature-worse-than-human-driver-2019-5
*A key feature of Tesla's Autopilot system is worse than a human driver and increases stress, according to Consumer Reports*


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

What is the point of having autopilot if you have to constantly monitor everything that it does?
And when the autopilot does something wrong, Tesla says its your fault!

Do you have to constantly monitor everything your human driver does when you get into a taxi or Uber?

"This isn't a convenience at all," Jake Fisher, senior director of auto testing at Consumer Reports, said in the report. "Monitoring the system is much harder than just changing lanes yourself. Using the system is like monitoring a kid behind the wheel for the very first time. As any parent knows, it's far more convenient and less stressful to simply drive yourself."​​​https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/22/con...autopilot-raises-serious-safety-concerns.html


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

goneubering said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/tes...change-feature-worse-than-human-driver-2019-5
> *A key feature of Tesla's Autopilot system is worse than a human driver and increases stress, according to Consumer Reports*


Fake news put out by short sellers on wall street mainly Whitney Tilson 100% fake news. Tesla is the safest car by such a far margin.



Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> Fake news put out by short sellers on wall street mainly Whitney Tilson 100% fake news. Tesla is the safest car by such a far margin.


2 crashes in 8 years with autopilot compared to 5,365 crashes in all other cars with autonomous features engaged. 100% fake news trying to crash the stock for money gains.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> Fake news put out by short sellers on wall street mainly Whitney Tilson 100% fake news. Tesla is the safest car by such a far margin.
> 
> 
> 2 crashes in 8 years with autopilot compared to 5,365 crashes in all other cars with autonomous features engaged. 100% fake news trying to crash the stock for money gains.


So you claim it's just a conspiracy by Consumer Reports?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

goneubering said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/tes...change-feature-worse-than-human-driver-2019-5
> *A key feature of Tesla's Autopilot system is worse than a human driver and increases stress, according to Consumer Reports*


I am skeptical the Tesla rideshare will ever be good without LIDAR.


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

goneubering said:


> So you claim it's just a conspiracy by Consumer Reports?


You listen to people at consumer reports. Wow you really are a dumb person.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> Fake news put out by short sellers on wall street mainly Whitney Tilson 100% fake news. Tesla is the safest car by such a far margin.
> 
> 
> 2 crashes in 8 years with autopilot compared to 5,365 crashes in all other cars with autonomous features engaged. 100% fake news trying to crash the stock for money gains.


2? You mean 2 a day?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> You listen to people at consumer reports. Wow you really are a dumb person.


Are business analysts part of your vast conspiracy too? 

I broke my own rule. I really shouldn't respond to trolls. Goodbye.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Are business analysts part of your vast conspiracy too? :wink:
> 
> I broke my own rule. I really shouldn't respond to trolls. Goodbye.


You had a weak moment. Don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Self driving cars will never be accepted universally.
Too many variables to program, and computers crash.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> Fake news put out by short sellers on wall street mainly Whitney Tilson 100% fake news. Tesla is the safest car by such a far margin.
> 
> 
> 2 crashes in 8 years with autopilot compared to 5,365 crashes in all other cars with autonomous features engaged. 100% fake news trying to crash the stock for money gains.


lmao only 2 crashes ? there have been numerous

they crash into semi trucks, cop cars, fire trucks, freeway medians, and many more

get your facts straight


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lmao only 2 crashes ? there have been numerous
> 
> they crash into semi trucks, cop cars, fire trucks, freeway medians, and many more
> 
> get your facts straight


I do have my facts right. Only 2 crashes were in autopilot mode


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Self driving cars will never be accepted universally.
> Too many variables to program, and computers crash.


Would have been alive with tesla. Another gas powered death that no one talks about.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lmao only 2 crashes ? there have been numerous
> 
> they crash into semi trucks, cop cars, fire trucks, freeway medians, and many more
> 
> get your facts straight


Tomato ? Greg @uberdriverfornow ?Fact: 102 souls are slaughtered DAILY by human drivers
?one fatality every 14 minutes.?

I guess u and your Luddism think tank cubicle mates find that humorous.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Tomato ? Greg @uberdriverfornow ?Fact: 102 souls are slaughtered DAILY by human drivers
> ?one fatality every 14 minutes.?
> 
> I guess u and your Luddism think tank cubicle mates find that humorous.


show me the links to news articles of the last 102 souls killled in car accidents


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> show me the links to news articles of the last 102 souls killled in car accidents


Just google ur question Professor ?‍? Tomato ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Tomato ? Greg @uberdriverfornow ?Fact: 102 souls are slaughtered DAILY by human drivers
> ?one fatality every 14 minutes.?
> 
> I guess u and your Luddism think tank cubicle mates find that humorous.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/tesla-on-autopilot-slams-into-stalled-car.330580/#post-5041896
thanks for playing and have a nice day


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tesla-on-autopilot-slams-into-stalled-car.330580/#post-5041896
> thanks for playing and have a nice day


LOL, I see the real issue:
Someone needs a tutorial on how to launch a successful google search

Here u go my octogenarian buddy @uberdriverfornow






Now, try it yourself.
Don't be ? scared

Type in the search window: 102 people die a day .
Then tap search or go, 
Then be embarrassed ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> LOL, I see the real issue:
> Someone needs a tutorial on how to launch a successful google search
> 
> Here u go my octogenarian buddy @uberdriverfornow
> ...


we're wayyy past that now ... now you need to use that same Google function to find all the teslas that have crashed while in fake autopilot mode

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tesla-on-autopilot-slams-into-stalled-car.330580/#post-5041896


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

""Either Autopilot can't see the broad side of an 18-wheeler, or it can't react safely to it," David Friedman, vice president of advocacy for Consumer Reports, said in a statement. "This system can't dependably navigate common road situations on its own and fails to keep the driver engaged exactly when needed most."

https://www.theverge.com/platform/a...utopilot-crash-death-josh-brown-jeremy-banner


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

call me old fashioned but i'd rather drive the car than let the car drive me into a wall


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

goneubering said:


> So you claim it's just a conspiracy by Consumer Reports?


yes and here's proof of the conspiracy by short sellers and big oil. hopefully your not as dumb and naive as you sound.



Single Malt said:


> 2? You mean 2 a day?


as opposed to the 200 crashes per day using lisa technology in nissans, lexus, bmw, all vw? yes i meant 2000 by all the gas powered lidar cars.



uberdriverfornow said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tesla-on-autopilot-slams-into-stalled-car.330580/#post-5041896
> thanks for playing and have a nice day





uberdriverfornow said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tesla-on-autopilot-slams-into-stalled-car.330580/#post-5041896
> thanks for playing and have a nice day


----------

